# Winter Detailing



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all, I've had a mixed experience with my car so far. The thing that has been most consistent is the pleasure I have had cleaning it.

I want to step it up a gear and learn how to clay and polish also. The thing is its winter. Could I have some advise on the best approach and products (value considered) in the winter.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's always a tough one in winter.

I'm no expert but I do look after my paint work. 
Importantly if you don't have the joy of a heated garage to your advantage you have to be prepared to spend the time in the cold not cutting corners.

I find the smallest corner cut you will notice only days later when she starts picking up more crap from the roads.

I'm not sure how much you actually want to learn but I don't use polish machines. My habits are as follows.

*Wash with warm (not hot) water and a clean sponge. No soap as most are just full of salt and chemicals that damage the car. 
*Dry using a good Cham leather
*Clay, if needed. I find myself claying once every quarter or so. I spend time doing it and make sure she is as smooth as I can possibly mange. 
*paint clean. I use a Maguirs paint cleaner witch is a rub on polish off procedure. It brings paintwork back to life and does a great deal for metallic sparkle. You have to remember that this is a product that can be damaging to paint work of not followed by good wax so be sure the weather is good to allow you to finish and follow up. 
* then wax. Again I use Maguirs. And I use a lot. Lather it on till it drys as a mist panel by panel the. Get some bloody good elbow grease into polishing it off bringing a gloss, mirror finish.

And finish off by ribbing her down with a fresh clean micro fibre.

All of the above is done with good, clean and high quality cloths and applicator pads all available at halfrauds but vastly cheeper online.

As for wheals I find cleaning with warm water and giving a good polish is all they need.

Windows, again see a clay bar. Followed by polishing with a product like rain x. And I always clean the wiper blades at the same time with News paper and vinegar.

So that's what I do.. But everyone is different unfortunately I can't give you any advice towards polishing machines other than to be very very carefull as when used wrong they can lead to really badly damaged paintwork.

My best advice would be to research your products. And take your time. It's all worth it when you stand back at the end and smile.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ps.. If you have never used clay before. Prepare to be amazed! Your in for some fun and fast results.

Especially if the TT has never Been done before.

Are you in tune with what clay does? And how to tell how bad your car needs it?


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

No not really. I've read about it on here a little bit. Are the results that good?

Is it too cold to clay?

What should a good cleaning routine be?


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry I'm using tapatalk, it jumped straight passed your first post. Thank you for explaining your routine.

Claying windows? Is that right?

I'll go online tonight and find some products.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know.. It sounds odd. It's actually something I have I my stumbled upon recently but yes. The wind scream can accumulate all the same grime and the clay pics it up.

You will not believe the difference following a good clay. And no. Not to cold mate. Just be prepared for cold fingers .

Do you smoke? I have a trick for you to try.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

FYI as for products. I swear by Maguirs and they suply everything you need right down to clay and clay lube but there are others people use.

There is a new one in halfrauds that I'm wanting to try. G3 I think it's called. Looks good... But I fear that may be here the good things stop.


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

Ive heard of Farecla G3 but that is a rubbing compound, When i clay i use a product called "muc off" as lube, comes in a spray and is very good imho.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Take a look over on detailing world but be warned it is not a cheap hobby and sponges / chamois leathers are (quite rightly IMO) frowned upon.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

bit of an animal said:


> Ive heard of Farecla G3 but that is a rubbing compound, When i clay i use a product called "muc off" as lube, comes in a spray and is very good imho.


Yeah that has come from the mountain bike world. Fantastic for a bike and i use it religiously on my marin but I'd never use it in my car. 
It's full of salt and softener agents.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

simno44 said:


> I know.. It sounds odd. It's actually something I have I my stumbled upon recently but yes. The wind scream can accumulate all the same grime and the clay pics it up.
> 
> You will not believe the difference following a good clay. And no. Not to cold mate. Just be prepared for cold fingers .
> 
> Do you smoke? I have a trick for you to try.


ok what's the trick? Previous owner may have smoked.

If got a few nice tricks also; like:

I use a bit of a nice smelling talc before hoovering.

I also keep the silicone sachets from shoe boxes to put under seats.

Ok so I've only got 2 I can remember.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

simno44 said:


> I know.. It sounds odd. It's actually something I have I my stumbled upon recently but yes. The wind scream can accumulate all the same grime and the clay pics it up.
> 
> You will not believe the difference following a good clay. And no. Not to cold mate. Just be prepared for cold fingers .
> 
> Do you smoke? I have a trick for you to try.


I can imagine actually. The frost picked up a lot of dirt recently. I'd imagine it's a similar thing happening.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

What are thoughts on working on leather seats in the winter?

Also I'm not confident enough to take them out as much as I'd like to. If is too cowardly to ask a garage to remove for a weekend?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Seats are easy to take out, just four bolts and the airbag connector holding them in.

Tricks for detailing in winter - lots of tea! :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

225 cs said:


> What are thoughts on working on leather seats in the winter?
> 
> Also I'm not confident enough to take them out as much as I'd like to. If is too cowardly to ask a garage to remove for a weekend?


Look at my recent threads. I removed seats recently. Easy peasy. Just remember to disconnect battery.

My trick was this. 
Run your finger over you'd car when it's "clean".. You will think " ok... That feels snooty"
Now the trick then is to take the plastic coating off a box of cigarets (or something similar like an after 8s box or something. 
Now put that plastic over your finger and run along the same part of paint work.

What happens is the plastic accentuates the imperfections and you will feel very bump, hump and peice of tar that is other wise invisible to the naked eye.

If you where to do this, then clay her and do it again. You would find all I those bumps disappear.

Sounds like a silly truck but try it. It will open your eyes to what it is that the clay removes.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

simno44 said:


> 225 cs said:
> 
> 
> > What are thoughts on working on leather seats in the winter?
> ...


I'll Definately do this. After 8s might not make it to Christmas then!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's a pointless thing to do really. 
Other than showing you how much crap your paintwork is actually holding.

What the clay is doing is helping you towards that mirror finish. What's important is complimenting it with the following wax polish.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

simno44 said:


> It's a pointless thing to do really.
> Other than showing you how much crap your paintwork is actually holding.
> 
> What the clay is doing is helping you towards that mirror finish. What's important is complimenting it with the following wax polish.


can I do much damage with products of shelf in halfrauds? Wallet and car?


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

225 cs said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pointless thing to do really.
> ...


what would be a good starting set of products?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

225 cs said:


> 225 cs said:
> 
> 
> > what would be a good starting set of products?


Megs clay bar
AutoGlym SRP (Super Resin Polish)
Hard wax (not sure what Halfords sell)

For washing:
Two buckets
Megs Gold Class Shampoo
Lambswool wash mitt
Microfiber drying towel
Foam applicator for the wax (Megs do a twin pack)

Plus a load of microfiber cloths for polishing / removing wax

All the above can be nought from Halfords&#8230; they are not the cheapest or best supplier&#8230; but are probably the most convenient.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

I got the meg's clay kit this weekend. I ended up getting a liquid wax; hope it's good.

I only managed a basic clean before the sun set though. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there some understanding to be gain from this picture?: I rubbed the bonnet yesterday trying to understand my imminent claying and today with the frost it has left a frostier area.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that the clayed that's just been rubbed in that section? Clay removes wax and sealant, so the frostier area isn't protected, so frosting up more than a protected area I'd imagine.


----------



## 225 cs (Apr 28, 2012)

Not with clay. Just randomly rubbed the area with my fingers to feel for any contaminants.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe something on your fingers. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just want to make sure.

You need a lubricant with the clay.

Clean car with plane water and mit
Dry
Mist car, a panel at a time 
Rub with clay until "rough feeling" goes
Buff lubricant off with a micro fibre 
And protect with wax of your choice.


----------



## TT225C (Nov 14, 2012)

simno44 said:


> Just want to make sure.
> 
> You need a lubricant with the clay.
> 
> ...


I think you need to wash the clay off mate with water and sponge :wink:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

TT225C said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to make sure.
> ...


No I was talking to you!!! 
Read the instructions!

You don't apply the clay to the car. You only rub it over lubricated paint work.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

225 cs said:


> Is there some understanding to be gain from this picture?: I rubbed the bonnet yesterday trying to understand my imminent claying and today with the frost it has left a frostier area.


This picture to me looks like you have just rubbed the clay over the car. Witch is very very wrong!!!!


----------

